# Clean Install- Cannot Enable AMD OverDrive



## kuroilight (Apr 7, 2012)

EVGA 131-GT-E767-TR x58 SLI3
12GB G.Skill DDR3 1600
Core i7 920 @2.67GHz
2x Radeon HD4850 (whatever brand Gateway ships)
1x 90GB OCZ Vertex 3 SSD
1x 1TB Seagate 7200 RPM
Rosewill RX750-S-B PSU

Hello, all.
I just did a clean install of Windows 7 Pro 64-bit, and now I can't enable OverDrive on my HD4850s. It shows me the license agreement, and when I click "Accept" the OverDrive tab disappears completely. I've reinstalled drivers several times, tried 12.1, 12.2, 12.3, and even the beta 12.4 all to no avail. I've also tried it with CrossFire disabled, and with only one card installed.
I've never had this kind of issue before, and I'm at a loss as to what could be causing it. I find it odd that CrossFire is working correctly, but OverDrive isn't. I also just got this motherboard, so is it possible there's a BIOS setting I need to change? I have all the latest drivers and BIOS, and Windows is fully updated.

Thanks in advance


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Make sure you have .net installed and up to date > .net 4> Download: Microsoft .NET Framework 4 (Web Installer) - Microsoft Download Center - Download Details
.net 3.5> Download: .NET Framework 3.5 - Microsoft Download Center - Download Details
3.5 SP1> Download: .NET Framework 3.5 Service pack 1 - Microsoft Download Center - Download Details


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

From AMD OverDrive™ System Requirements 


AMD CPU and a compatible AMD Chipset motherboard are required for installing and using AMD OverDrive™ utility.


----------



## kuroilight (Apr 7, 2012)

Thanks for your quick responses.



wrench97 said:


> Make sure you have .net installed and up to date > .net 4> Download: Microsoft .NET Framework 4 (Web Installer) - Microsoft Download Center - Download Details
> .net 3.5> Download: .NET Framework 3.5 - Microsoft Download Center - Download Details
> 3.5 SP1> Download: .NET Framework 3.5 Service pack 1 - Microsoft Download Center - Download Details


Updating .NET never even occurred to me. Unfortunately it didn't alleviate this particular issue, but I am at least glad I have it up to date now.



gcavan said:


> From AMD OverDrive™ System Requirements
> 
> 
> AMD CPU and a compatible AMD Chipset motherboard are required for installing and using AMD OverDrive™ utility.


I could be mistaken, but aren't those requirements for if you want to overclock your CPU with OverDrive? I've been using the x58 chipset for a few years now with OverDrive working fine on my GPUs from within Catalyst Control Center. Well, until now anyway.

I managed to get OverDrive working with Catalyst 11.12... until a restart. Now it's doing the same disappearing act when I agree to the terms. I don't know if it's worth noting, but when it was working, it never asked me to agree to terms, and OverDrive was already enabled. In fact, it actually did that with 12.3 when I first installed the drivers.

Is it time to try reinstalling Windows? I just installed it Thursday, so I don't have much (data) to lose at this point.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Why not just use CCC to overclock the card?


----------



## kuroilight (Apr 7, 2012)

wrench97 said:


> Why not just use CCC to overclock the card?


That's what I'm trying to do. This is before I click Accept.








And this is after:









The option completely disappears from the Performance section and it kicks me back to the Home screen.
If I exit and open CCC again, the option is back, but it does exactly the same thing.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Try using an older Version of CCC uninstall the CCC driver package and use a CCC package from the end of 2010, if it works then update it to the latest.


----------



## pz221 (Apr 15, 2012)

kuroilight said:


> That's what I'm trying to do. This is before I click Accept.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*I have EXACTLY the same problem! ^^^*

This is with a single HD5870 and Asus P8P67 Deluxe (bios 2103). Fresh install win7 64 + all updates + 12.3 driver.


----------



## bertos55 (Apr 21, 2012)

I had the same issue...

after trying numerous times and getting the same result, i was using the AMD driver file for installation. i went over to the XFX site where i had originally registered and downloaded their version of the driver file...(looks to be the exact same). 

after install, i clicked accept and was able to access the overdrive page...however, as soon as i changed the setting and click accept, my screen went blue and nothing was responding.

was forced to hard reset my comp after waiting about 10 minutes and upon trying to 'accept' the overdrive disclaimer, it disappeared again....

this is my first ATI card and i'm tempted to sell it and go back to Nvidia. i've never liked their GUI or anything from them! the whole reason i need this is since i've updated to 12.3, every game has seen a decrease in performance. diablo 3 beta is VERY choppy with lowest settings, even minecraft is choppy.

i upgraded the main components of my comp last year:

amd phenom ii x2
gigabyte motherboard (forget model)
xfx ati radeon HD 5770
4 gigs ddr3 ram
windows 7 64 bit


----------



## Gary Mason (Jul 8, 2012)

Just in case this is still a query, all you need to do is run the control centre in admin mode. Right click and select Run as Administrator. Fixed it for me.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

The drivers from AMD "should" work but since it's an OEM PC you might try the manufacturer's site for the drivers.


----------



## Fusionneur (Nov 23, 2010)

Gary Mason said:


> Just in case this is still a query, all you need to do is run the control centre in admin mode. Right click and select Run as Administrator. Fixed it for me.


Thanks it works. Make sure AMD Fuel Service is running, kill mom and ccc processes and reopen them with admin rights.


----------



## carbonguard (Nov 14, 2012)

...meaning that right after you killed both mentioned processes (use Task Manager) you should start AMD Control Center with Run as administrator option (from Start menu for example). Just to be clear.

Good news is you'll have to do this once.

BTW, thanks for the tip guys!


----------

